# Oh my... am I alone



## squatting dog (May 21, 2016)

From Tampa Red to Eminem is a long way down.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 21, 2016)

I don't understand what you are talking about.  I mean "from Tampa Red to Eminem is a long way down".


----------



## Guitarist (May 21, 2016)

No, we're here.


----------



## Falcon (May 21, 2016)

I'm here too.  Whatcha wanna do ?


----------



## Guitarist (May 21, 2016)

I agree that from Tampa Red to Eminem is a long way down.  (Had to Google Tampa Red.)


----------



## Buckeye (May 21, 2016)

I know who Tampa Red is.  Not sure about that Enema person.  And since we've all responded, you are not alone.


----------



## Guitarist (May 21, 2016)

And now -- "that enema person"!!!!


----------



## Shalimar (May 21, 2016)

I like the enema person. Not a huge fan of the other gentleman.


----------



## oldman (May 22, 2016)

Never liked Rap or Hip Hop. Well, maybe Tone Loc was OK. Who doesn't like "Funky Cold Medina" and "Wild Thing?"


----------

